# Topics > Robotics > Gynoids >  Junko Chihira, gynoid robot, Toshiba Corporation, Minato, Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - Toshiba Corporation

Press-release "Toshiba Develops Trilingual Android, Junko Chihira"
Junko Chihira set to make first appearance at Aqua City in Tokyo’s Odaiba on October 23

October 19, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Toshiba unveils trilingual robot in Odaiba"

by Masaaki Kamed
October 23, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Published on Oct 24, 2015




> Toshiba unveiled its second communication android, Chihira Junco, as the robot begins working at Aqua City’s information desk in Odaiba.

----------


## Airicist

iREX2015

Published on Dec 4, 2015

----------

